# Making stickers weather proof?



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Hi,
I've just made some "localized" stickers for my Pola G station accessories set. Unfortunately the stickers are just plain paper. What would you recommend to make them weather proof?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Those look nice.

I've had moderate to good luck spraying them with Krylon UV-resistant clear (matte). I have some ink-jet printed stickers that have been out for two years with light to moderate fading.

Unfortunately, most printer inks are highly susceptible to UV fading. Aside from spraying with UV clear, there's not much you can do for home printed stickers, especially inkjet printed ones. I've heard that you can get better resistance from laser printed stickers. But unless you have an ALPS or other dye-sub printer, they're going to fade.

Another possibility is to make them easy to replace so that when they fade in a year or two you can just pop on new ones.

Also, Stan Cedarleaf (who advertises here) makes stickers and is highly recommended. When I'm ready to letter my rolling stock, I'll be using Stan for the lettering.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Spraying with Krylon UV clear will help some, but the fact that the stickers are paper means they will not last very long no matter what. Moisture will always get to the paper eventually. Also, you'll find that a surprising number of critters delight in chewing off paper stickers.

A much better choice for making your own stickers/signs is to use inkjet-printable, self-adhesive vinyl. These too, should be coated with Krylon UV clear to reduce fading.

Some printer inks last longer than others. I think best results will be obtained by using a printer that can do photographic prints, as these inks are designed to resist fading.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with Papilio injet waterproof vinyl. I still shoot them with UV coating, which helps, then can always replace them when needed. Last a year outside okay. Depends on the climate/sun I guess.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fading is not necessarily a bad thing. Suppose you want some of them to look like they have been posted for a good long time?

They were not intended to last forever in the real world.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I've had good luck with Papilio injet waterproof vinyl. I still shoot them with UV coating, which helps, then can always replace them when needed. Last a year outside okay. Depends on the climate/sun I guess.


Yeah, that's the stuff I use. Printed on my Epson printer, and coated with Krylon UV, I get very good life out of them. Some have been in place on the layout for 4 years or so and still look great. One either faded or wore away and had to be replaced, probably due to its location.


----------

